# Weather in Wainwright



## someguyincanada (8 Jan 2005)

I was wonderiing what the weather in wainwright during feburary is like, does it change on a dime or does it usually stay at a set cold all the time. look forward to the reply

Jay


----------



## Slim (8 Jan 2005)

The Weather in Wainwright sucks 365 days a year.
Too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter and very wet when not doing either ofg the above.

To answer your question Feb is very cold there!

Cheers

Slim


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Jan 2005)

Wainwright weather is great when you get used to it.  But yeah, Slim is right, Febuary is cold, very cold, we had a 20 day streach in Feb where the high was around -25/-30.  Probably sunny though, so bring shades.

Enjoy.


----------



## ImanIdiot (9 Jan 2005)

Here is an example of Wainwright weather...

...two years ago I was helping recreate the trench system out by the fib house...ahhh, the glories of shovels and sic foot pickets....

We were working on a Monday morning when it began POURING rain, like it can only in WATC,  turning our dirt pile into a lovely pile of goop.....then, monday afternoon, the temp reached 35C(going off the thermometer we had in our shacks). later that week, I was tasked with enemy force for a reg force BIQ FTX...and I'll be damned if at night everything was completely frosted over. There is nothing like throwing on a frozen rucksack to really make you love the army ;D

And that was JULY....


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

ImanIdiot said:
			
		

> Here is an example of Wainwright weather...
> 
> ...two years ago I was helping recreate the trench system out by the fib house...ahhh, the glories of shovels and sic foot pickets....
> 
> ...



I swear theres a computer at range control that controls training area weather and they change operator evry hour cuz thats when the weather seems to change at WATC !! :threat:


----------



## ImanIdiot (9 Jan 2005)

"if you don't like the weather in Wainwright, wait 10 minutes"


----------



## mo-litia (9 Jan 2005)

At our old RQ in Griesbach, there was a "Wainwright Weather Wheel". You could spin a central pointer, which would then land on a weather 'forecast' for WATC. As I recall, the selections were all things like, 'Hot Like H*ll', 'Colder Than H*ll', 'Pissing Rain' . . . anything but 'Temperate and Enjoyable'!


----------



## brin11 (9 Jan 2005)

All I can say is...better you than me.


----------



## someguyincanada (11 Jan 2005)

the reason i asked was cause i am going on winter warfare and the fighting huskys


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Better you than me! :dontpanic:


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2005)

Man, I'm going to be there this weekend on winter warfare. Booyeah!


----------



## Pencil Tech (11 Jan 2005)

Oh man, this weekend's gonna be frigid.


----------



## Korus (12 Jan 2005)

High of 22 below? low of less than 30? nah... There's still a few days for the forecast to change.. (BTW, it's Korus)


----------



## Pencil Tech (12 Jan 2005)

Small world, dude!    Hope you don't have to drive an LS this weekend. Seriously, have fun and stay warm!


----------



## Shec (12 Jan 2005)

mo-litia said:
			
		

> At our old RQ in Griesbach, there was a "Wainwright Weather Wheel". You could spin a central pointer, which would then land on a weather 'forecast' for WATC. As I recall, the selections were all things like, 'Hot Like H*ll', 'Colder Than H*ll', 'Pissing Rain' . . . anything but 'Temperate and Enjoyable'!



Ahhhh, SO that's how they do it.        For over 30 years now I have wondered just how the planners did such a great job of coordinating lousy weather and Wainwright field exercises.     Now I know.   Thanks for this Buddy    ;D


----------



## gun plumber (12 Jan 2005)

It was -45 last night.nuff said.


----------



## Hylander_ca (12 Jan 2005)

Always remember it could always be worse.....it could be me! But yeah it does get pretty cold there in Feb, as soon as you pass the gate the weather does change. I have witnessed it first hand last spring....I was on my way to pick up pers from 1 FD AMB it was beautiful sunny weather all the way down from Edmonton.....but as soon as I passed into the WATC "Training Area" and everything dumped on us starting with rain, freezing rain, sleet, light snow to blizzard like conditions....all in about 15 minutes. And that was in May. I am not going to miss this weather when I am down in Fort Polk, Louisiana all of Feb. My first good (location) Ex in 7 years.....but then again what base have any of us been on that the weather is the same as outside the training area......I've been to Pet, Borden, Conaught Ranges, St-Jean, Suffield, and WATC. Currently 12 Jan 05 0748 hrs in Edmonton Garrison -40 with wind chill and -36 tomorrow without the wind chill. All the best!

Cheers  :mg:


----------



## eliteboris (12 Jan 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> The Weather in Wainwright sucks 365 days a year.
> Too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter and very wet when not doing either ofg the above.
> 
> To answer your question Feb is very cold there!
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Dogboy (13 Jan 2005)

AHH Alberta wether 
if you don't like it waite 10 min.
if still not satisfied move to vancover. 
ad-lest when its dam cold we see the sun a lot. 8)


----------

